# Pensacola Beach Pier



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

Caught a king on the pier today. About 3/4 the way down. Used cigar minnow all day long, after fighting the bluefish from wasting my bait, I saw a king bite my cigar and run. Landed it with the help of someone who had a pier gaff {{thank you!}}{for my 1st king caught on the PB pier. Thanks for reading. 

-jeff


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Way Way Way Cool. 

Congrats.


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jdub (7/27/2009)*Thanks.


*Your very welcome. I hope you catch a bunch more, but I would pick up that nice Rod and Reel that is laying behind you, somebody may step on it, and I would hate to see that. *

*Congrats, and I look forward to seeing the next one. You goin tommorrow? *


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

You sound like my dad. hahaha  

I don't know if I will go again tomorrow. Maybe so?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jdub (7/27/2009)*You sound like my dad. hahaha
> 
> I don't know if I will go again tomorrow. Maybe so?


*Your Dad knows what he's talking about.......sounds like a Cool Guy. *

*Congrats again. Catch another one and Post itwith your rod against the rail. *


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

yes sir


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on your first, and keep up the good work.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Congrats on the king not much for table fair but a great fight hope. You get the opp to get another


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap

Nice catch, do it again.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jdub (7/27/2009)*yes sir


*I hope you realize that I am just ribbin you a little, *

*but the Reel and Rod do look too nice to lay on the deck. *

*Great Catch, and Congrats again.* 

*BTW, "Sir" might belittle too high in Rank for me, I don't think I am deserving of such kind words. *


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah i know you are just kiddin around. but i really do take good care of it, my only excuse was the excitement of catching a fish. 

Thank you everyone else.


----------

